# Norwegian barque sunk in Mexico 1870/80's



## LeeP (Oct 27, 2008)

I am searching for a ship name and details. In 1932 my Swedish great-grandfather wrote about his experiences at sea. He joined a Norwegian barque in Greenock, Scotland, (I think sometime in 1870's or early 80's), headed for Mexico. The ship reached her destination but it was to be her last voyage. Whilst riding at anchor a storm arose and the vessel sank. Eleven crew jumped overboard to swim 2 and half miles to shore, but only 5 made it to the beach. Can anyone help with info about this ship, or advise where I should search? Many thanks for any help.


----------

